# hembrismo



## TizianaG

qualcuno sa per caso darmi la traduzione in italiano di HEMBRISMO? grazie...


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so se è femminismo.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Tiziana,

Per favore, aggiungi sempre una frase di riferimento. Non è utile alla discussione tirare ad indovinare. 
Grazie, ti aspettiamo.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## TizianaG

non è femminismo... qualcuno mi sa aiutare?


----------



## TizianaG

non ho frase di riferimento. Hembrismo non è femminismo, si tratta di un'atteggiamento aggressivo delle donne sull'uomo e ha quindi una connotazione negativa, come maschilismo. Non so se abbiamo un corrispettivo in italiano...


----------



## Angel.Aura

TizianaG said:


> *N*on ho frase di riferimento. Hembrismo non è femminismo, si tratta di un'atteggiamento aggressivo delle donne sull'uomo e ha quindi una connotazione negativa, come maschilismo. Non so se abbiamo un corrispettivo in italiano...


Per favore, non dimenticare le maiuscole.

Dunque stai traducendo un trattato antropologico? Il termine ha un riferimento specifico storico o culturale o scientifico?
Deve necessariamente essere usato in un ambito specifico, altrimenti avrebbero scritto_ feminismo_.


----------



## TizianaG

*I*n spagnolo si usa molto. In italiano non ho mai sentito nulla del genere e perciò chiedo aiuto. 
El hembrismo es el conjunto de actitudes y prácticas sexistas de prepotencia y discriminación contra los varones, que implica una parcialidad favorable a la mujer.
Haciendo uso de este término se han criticado aquellas acciones llevadas a cabo por un sector del feminismo, aquel de tendencias más radicales, femicéntricas o misándricas. El feminismo de corte hembrista parte de un proceso de análisis parcial y selectivo de la discriminación sexual considerando únicamente dentro de la misma aquellos aspectos sociales e históricos que han perjudicado a la mujer, a la vez que mantiene en la invisibilidad los que han perjudicado a los hombres. Esta actitud es expuesta por los llamados grupos de presión, a través de los medios de comunicación1 2 .

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usuario:Ombu_de_la_pampa/Hembrismo


----------



## Angel.Aura

In effetti non c'è un equivalente in italiano. Mi sembra possa somigliare all'antonimo di _maschilismo_.
Forse _sessismo_ o_ femminismo radicale_ potrebbero funzionare?


----------



## TizianaG

Anche io avevo pensato a femminismo radicale, in effetti. Non essendo pratica dell'argomento mi domandavo però se ci fosse un termine utilizzato dalle femministe, appunto. Grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

Ad ogni caso: Un termino NON usato dalle femministe. Loro dicomo che lo Hembrismo non essiste e ti danno dal maschilsta se li dici che essiste, e come se essiste.


----------



## TizianaG

Sì, hai ragione... mi sono espressa male. Mi riferivo alla letteratura sul femminismo. Grazie...


----------



## gatogab

> ...si è messo in evidenza, sempre di più, i vari comportamenti di competitività che nascono tra le donne, che appunto, danno sfogo, al fenomeno del “Donnismo”...


Anche quì si comenta il *"donnismo"*


----------



## ursu-lab

Dovresti mettere la frase intera per vedere come adattare il termine "femmina" al tuo contesto. Magari aggiungendo un aggettivo o qualcosa che dia una connotazione negativa. Ma per poterlo fare serve, appunto, la frase.
In spagnolo "femmina" come contrario di "maschio/macho" si dice "hembra" - per esempio applicato al sesso degli animali in generale -, ma in italiano abbiamo solo "femmina" per entrambi i casi (hembra/mujer).


----------



## TizianaG

Non ho contesto, come dicevo, ma semplicemente il termine, "puro y duro". Aparece asi, sin mas, en una lista. Dice: "hembrismo, femenismo y machisimo". Credo che "femminismo radicale" sia la soluzione. Grazie, a presto!


----------



## Geviert

Se un termine non esiste, può essere legittimo proporlo come neologismo, ad esempio femminismo misandrico (oppure semplicemente misandria, che esiste già in italiano). "Femminismo radicale" non mi sembra molto adatto. Il termine "Hembrismo" mi sembra pure una scelta oziosa in spagnolo, in chiave di contrapposizione polemica più che altro (tanto per cambiare tra le femministe ).


----------



## TizianaG

La parola "hembrismo" in spagnolo esiste ed è di uso comune. Non è così invece, a quanto pare, in italiano.


----------



## TizianaG

La parola hembrismo non è usata dalle femministe, bensì riferita a un certo tipo di femminismo molto radicale.


----------



## Antpax

TizianaG said:


> La parola "hembrismo" in spagnolo esiste ed è di uso comune. Non è così invece, a quanto pare, in italiano.



Hola Tiziana,

Scusi il mio italiano , ma "hembrismo, non è una parola di uso comune in spagnolo. Questa è la prima volta que la vedo.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## Geviert

TizianaG said:


> La parola "hembrismo" in spagnolo esiste ed è di uso comune. Non è così invece, a quanto pare, in italiano.



Di uso oziosamente comune, certo. Che esista la parola "hembrismo" in spagnolo vuol dire poco o nulla, meno ancora se utilizzato in senso polemico, come contrapposto a "machismo". In castigliano, Tiziana,  a differenza dell'Accademia della Crusca o il Duden tedesco, esiste una parola solo se esiste nella RAE. Il resto è bella _doxa_. Se non piace il "patriarcato" della regola istituzionale, allora almeno un minimo di sensatezza: le definizioni che nascono _Ad contrario _(come hembrismo-machismo) non definiscono proprio nulla (perciò dico ozioso). Sulla differenza, poi, tra femminismo "radicale" e "soft", beh, è una questione di _nuance.
_
venendo al sodo, quindi, su "hembrismo" Antpax *dixit*.


----------



## TizianaG

Ecco un articolo di Enrique Serna. 
http://www.juridicas.unam.mx/publica/librev/rev/derhum/cont/55/pr/pr21.pdf


----------



## Lynn1981

"Femminismo radicale" non mi piace, perché mi sembra che dia una connotazione negativa al femminismo.
Io userei "sessismo femminile" o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Geviert

TizianaG said:


> Ecco un articolo di Enrique Serna.
> http://www.juridicas.unam.mx/publica/librev/rev/derhum/cont/55/pr/pr21.pdf




como diría un alemán (que de filología se entienden): _na und? _(e allora?).

facciamo allora lo scambio di links per natale:

http://www.rae.es/rae.html


PS importante: l'ultimo che può parlare autorevolmente sulla lingua è proprio il letterato. 

PS II: pure il tuo autore ci da ragione: "pero ahora [el feminismo] se *ensaña *con la parte derrotada..."


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> como diría un alemán (que de filología se entienden): _na und? _(e allora?).
> 
> facciamo allora lo scambio di links per natale:
> 
> http://www.rae.es/rae.html
> 
> 
> PS importante: l'ultimo che può parlare autorevolmente della lingua è proprio il letterato.
> 
> PS II: pure il tuo autore ci dà ragione: "pero ahora [el feminismo] se *ensaña *con la parte derrotada..."




Sono d'accordo con Antpax e Geviert. In Spagna "hembrismo" *non *è una parola d'uso comune, nemmeno negli ambienti femministi. È solo un gioco di parole,  nient'altro. E dubito che si usi negli ambienti femministi soprattutto per un motivo: perché è chiaramente un termine inventato per *criticare e denigrare *il  femminismo. Non a caso l'autore dell'articolo in questione è un uomo... Anzi, a guardar bene, questo termine pare che venga usato *solo *dagli uomini e *sempre* per screditare il femminismo.

Potresti tradurlo con "*viragismo*", da "virago".

*virago*
*1* (_lett_.) donna dotata di forza d'animo e vigore fisico virili: _Camilla, / la gran volsca virago_ (CARO) 
*2* donna mascolina (anche _scherz_.).


----------



## infinite sadness

Sessismo femminista è già stato detto, ma non è piaciuto.


----------



## Geviert

> Sono d'accordo con Antpax e Geviert. In Spagna "hembrismo" *non *è una parola d'uso comune, nemmeno negli ambienti femministi. È solo un gioco di parole,  nient'altro.





> Non a caso l'autore dell'articolo in questione è un uomo...


con questa frase ti sei sparata sui piedi da sola, cara Ursu-lab 





> *virago*
> *1 (lett.) *donna dotata di forza d'animo e vigore fisico virili: _Camilla, / la gran volsca virago_ (CARO)
> *2* donna mascolina (anche _scherz_.).


...ci vuole prima, però, il registro elevato, aggraziato e delicato del gentil sesso per usare questa parola.  Io direi ancora f_emminismo misandrico _(oppure semplicemente misandria, che esiste già in italiano).


----------



## Neuromante

Hembrismo es una palabra de uso muy común. Otra cosa es que el 50 por ciento de las mujeres te salten a ¡l cuello en cuanto la oyen.
Es el equivalente a "machismo" pero referido a la actitud de una mujer.

Las feministas radicales, aquellas que llevan la política de género y las reivincasiones sociales hasta el extremo de reclamar campos de concentración para hombres (Y las hay, revisen la vida de Warhol y los atentados que sufrió) vienen llamadas "feminazis". No es lo mismo una hembrista que una feminazi, igual que los machistas no reclaman campos de concentración para mujeres.


Por eso no vale "femminista raddicale" como traducción de "hembrista"


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> Non è il fatto che non è piaciuto; è che si divaga nello snobismo culturale.


No, *non è piaciuto* perché non ha lo stesso significato di "hembrismo", che contiene una connotazione negativa nel senso di *violenza*, di *prevaricazione* delle donne nei confronti degli uomini. 
"Sessismo" indica solo la *differenza*, che è implicita nel femminismo.

È curioso accusare gli altri di snobismo culturale, quando negli otto (8) post che hai spedito non c'è nemmeno una (1) tua proposta originale di traduzione.



Geviert said:


> con questa frase ti sei sparata sui piedi da sola, cara Ursu-lab
> 
> Ho cercato, ma mi è difficile trovare un sito in cui una donna rivendica il termine "hembrismo", caro Geviert...
> 
> ...ci vuole prima, però, il registro elevato, aggraziato e delicato del gentil sesso per usare questa parola.  Io direi ancora f_emminismo misandrico _(oppure semplicemente misandria, che esiste già in italiano).




Forse in spagnolo non è altrettanto comune, ma in italiano "virago" non è affatto considerato un termine colto (vd. accezione *2* del dizionario). Tutti gli italiani minimamente istruiti (cioè che hanno letto due libri) conoscono la parola "virago" e il suo significato.

Come un uomo forte fisicamente e cosiddetto virile viene definito "macho" (anche in italiano), una donna virile, e quindi *forte *e in grado di lottare e soprattutto di *comandare*, è una "virago", cioè una donna mascolina e *dispotica*.

Dal dizionario di WR:
*virago *     [vi-rà-go]     nome femminile invariabile     donna che ha l'aspetto* o il carattere* di un uomo; *spesso si dice in tono scherzoso:**Esempio: sua moglie è una virago.*

 La misandria si riferisce al rigetto, al rifiuto dell'uomo, non alla violenza, esattamente come un misantropo non picchia il prossimo: gli sta semplicemente alla larga perché lo disprezza.

Una breve sintesi di ciò che si intende per "hembrismo" (qui c'è il link al libro di Pabli Mirell, il presunto inventore del termine, che a quanto pare risale addirittura al 1993):

_e)La quinta característica [del hembrismo] es el *despotismo*, como no puede ser menos en personas cuya paranoia particular les dicta que *siempre tienen la razón*, mientras que todos los demás están equivocados. Lo ejercen cueste lo que cueste y caiga quien caiga: aunque no tenga importancia el logro. En realidad, ellas no buscan un resultado que les complazca: lo que les complace es *prevalecer *sobre otro, sobre quien vierten la frustración de tantas batallas perdidas fuera de su feudo. Es un *despotismo *de hechos y de juicios: de hechos, porque quieren imponer su conducta y mediatizar la de los demás, y con tanto más placer cuanto más sea por la vía de los hechos consumados._


Cioè, la donna "hembrista" si comporta fondamentalmente da virago..


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Por eso no vale "femminista raddicale" como traducción de "hembrista"


 
Completamente de acuerdo: *"raddicale"* es una palabra que no existe en ningún idioma presente en el Planeta y  sus alrededores.


----------



## Geviert

_[...]_




			
				ursu-lab said:
			
		

> La misandria si riferisce al rigetto, al rifiuto dell'uomo, non alla violenza, esattamente come un misantropo non picchia il prossimo: gli sta semplicemente alla larga perché lo disprezza


Infatti, per quello dicevo femminismo misandrico (feminazi mi piace anche)
_[...]_


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione:
*


> *Questa discussione ha per oggetto la miglior traduzione della parola spagnola hembrismo.
> Qualsiasi intervento teso a sviare dal tema iniziale e non utile a chi ha aperto la discussione verrà eliminato.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo per la cortese collaborazione.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*


----------



## gatogab

hembrismo= ctonio femminile
_[...]_


----------



## chlapec

Che vi pare *iperfemminismo*?


----------



## ursu-lab

chlapec said:


> Che vi pare *iperfemminismo*?




Ho trovato che anche "ultrafemminismo" viene usato con questo significato esasperato:

1) Mi sembra una analisi che profuma di ultrafemminismo,  fuori luogo rispetto al tema lapidazione, in quanto non si analizza con serietà  il contesto storico culturale di riferimento

2) .... femmicidio (che è un termine dell'ultra-femminismo americano in auge nella nuova sinistra...

3) le donne ultimamente si sentono molto più discriminate di un tempo  (quando lo erano davvero), al punto da assumere un atteggiamento  estramemente dannoso: l'ultra-femminismo. Si incazzano con gli uomini e  strepitano accusando l'altro sesso di non lasciargli spazio,

4) Cara gabri, non ricadiamo negli errori dell'ultrafemminismo tipo casa delle donne roma anni '70,...

Ecc..


----------



## TizianaG

Ultrafemminismo secondo me è perfetto! Bravissima.


----------

